# River travel tours-  Have you partaken?



## charlotta (Aug 6, 2015)

I am interested in taking a river boat tour.  Is there anyone that has traveled Uniworld Boat  tours?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

I've never done any cruises but my sister is interested in doing a river cruise for about a week when she visits here next summer.  She's been tempted by Viking tours ads on tv but we won't be going with them.  Looking at the over 50's cruises down either the Rhine or Danube.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2015)

I always thought it would be a good experience to take a riverboat cruise down the Mississippi River.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

I've taken a riverboat cruise up the Thames in London, but that was just for a day so not the same as a week's trip.....however I have friends who have taken both sea cruises and riverboat cruise holidays...and almost all of them loved the river cruises better..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

I have no desire to take an ocean cruise on a huge ships with thousands.  But a river cruise does appeal to me.  We are looking at Saga river cruises.  Jokingly called blue hair tours.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm with you Annie I have never ever wanted to go on an ocean going cruise, cramped up with hundreds of people and  sleeping in a small berth,  being rushed around to sightsee  in a few hours at each country they dock in after days at sea...no thanks very much!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm with you Annie I have never ever wanted to go on an ocean going cruise, cramped up with hundreds of people and  sleeping in a small berth,  being rushed around to sightsee  in a few hours at each country they dock in after days at sea...no thanks very much!!



I don't fancy having to get dressed up for dinner, but even some of the river cruises want you to.  There's one tour that looks good where you spend 2 nights in Prague and the rest on the boat.  I think it only holds a few hundred.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 7, 2015)

Like both Hollydolly and Ameriscot,  I'm not interested in big ship cruises.  The idea of river cruises does have some appeal, as long as the boat simply provided the transport and accomodation and you were free to spend most of your day ashore doing whatever you pleased. 

I've spent quite a bit of time round the Rhine,  Moselle and Saar and thoroughly recommend the area.  However, much of this time, I travelled by car or train and I think I prefer this to a boat.  Earlier this year, I was on holiday in the Rhineland and for about 30 Euro (for 2 people), you could get a rail ticket giving unlimited journeys for a day.  Great fun jumping on and off at the little riverside towns. This is Boppard.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 7, 2015)

I had hoped that someone had taken the Uniworld boat tours.  I am not interested in cruisin.  Been there done that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm with you Annie I have never ever wanted to go on an ocean going cruise, cramped up with hundreds of people and  sleeping in a small berth,  being rushed around to sightsee  in a few hours at each country they dock in after days at sea...no thanks very much!!



I am with you guys.  I have NO desire for an ocean cruise anywhere.  I love the ocean, been on it a lot but not on a cruise ship.  No thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am with you guys.  I have NO desire for an ocean cruise anywhere.  I love the ocean, been on it a lot but not on a cruise ship.  No thanks.



A big ocean cruise ship sounds like prison to me!!!  I love the ocean, but I like it from the beach.  A river cruise has appealed to me the last few years and it was my sister who mentioned it for her next visit here. 

Here's a couple that look good to me:  (over 50's only so no loud obnoxious music)

http://travel.saga.co.uk/river-crui...prague-and-the-danube-budapest-to-prague.aspx


http://travel.saga.co.uk/river-crui...ability=2&boardbasis=AI#app-Phoebe|Anytime fl


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

Love the sea/ocean, but also have no desire to be on one of those ocean cruise ships...too many people for me to enjoy myself.


----------

